# New Game!



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

We often play "Go find it" with Piper, more often than not Food being the Subject, found a new Non Food ploy, a small Rag with just a hint of Gun Oil (something she has never encountered before) hidden anywhere in the Garden and she finds it in Seconds! 😁 🥳


----------

